# Yes it's  Sunday's Show and Tell  7/3/22



## jd56 (Jul 3, 2022)

Guys, have been on a Florida vacation since Friday.
Sorry for the delay this morning.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jul 3, 2022)

_pick up a cool rack




_


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 3, 2022)

Picked up this button (parts) from Glenn.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 3, 2022)

We got a new free bicycle rack for the gallery.   Also this reflector arrived for the 1938 four-gill RMS.


----------



## catfish (Jul 3, 2022)

Got this strange seat.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2022)

Picked up this 1985 Bob Jackson mountain bike at Cycles de Oro, met the proprietor, Dale Brown @Dale Brown and bought the wife a mountain bike while there. Dale and his crew were a pleasure to work with and we hope to visit again soon. My wife and I stopped by my good friend Wayne’s @Wayne Cannon yesterday and had a great visit. Our wives took off to watch a movie and we tinkered with bicycles and smoked cigars! A pic of Wayne’s ‘40 Elgin Twin Bar hot rod.


----------



## Nashman (Jul 3, 2022)

Got my '41 Autocycle Super Deluxe resto from my pal Bobby U. I've plastered pics everywhere possible this week on the Cabe beaming with joy. Just 2 more ( ok 3), I promise.

I got a some neat tin cars. A somewhat rare boxed Yonezawa Japan Police version Oldsmobile ( dig the working windshield wipers that move with the friction motor siren and litho'd gear in the rear storage) with original box from Holland and a really sweet ATC Japan maroon MGA, SUPERB quality/same seller.

Always looking for more space, I did a "pick" of some thrift/value village/Sally Anne stores and found a neat chrome 3 tier pie shaped rack ( fruit rack?) that displays 8-10 tin toy cars well.

Oh yeah, I bought a couple of big tin T.N ( Toy Nomura) 16" Mustangs fastbacks out of Japan on Ebay. One has an electrical tether with a BIG plastic steering wheel and gear shift. Battery rot, so no longer a "driver" but neat just the same. The other "Stang" is a friction drive. Both red, but one pastel, one metallic. I had never owned one before, 



seen them, always thought the image litho'd on the rear "luggage shelf" behind the window were golf clubs. They are a bow and arrow set!! Look out!


----------



## catfish (Jul 3, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Got my '41 Autocycle Super Deluxe resto from my pal Bobby U. I've plastered pics everywhere possible this week on the Cabe beaming with joy. Just 2 more ( ok 3), I promise.
> 
> I got a some neat tin cars. A somewhat rare boxed Yonezawa Japan Police version Oldsmobile ( dig the working windshield wipers that move with the friction motor siren and litho'd gear in the rear storage) with original box from Holland and a really sweet ATC Japan maroon MGA, SUPERB quality/same seller.
> 
> ...



Beautiful bike!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 3, 2022)

.


----------



## rstytnsp (Jul 3, 2022)

Starting a project, old paramount track. Has it's original fixed cup, missing the rest. Some parts on the way, thanks to several forum members. Still perplexed as to what the correct BB parts should be ?


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 3, 2022)

Up in Connecticut again this summer digging through antique stores and junk shops. Here’s a few finds so far. I’ll have more pics next week.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 3, 2022)

Ordered a T-Shirt, but came in with the print in the wrong location...should have been across the stomach...









& another Pickle pin from the Thrift Store...






Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## stoney (Jul 3, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Got my '41 Autocycle Super Deluxe resto from my pal Bobby U. I've plastered pics everywhere possible this week on the Cabe beaming with joy. Just 2 more ( ok 3), I promise.
> 
> I got a some neat tin cars. A somewhat rare boxed Yonezawa Japan Police version Oldsmobile ( dig the working windshield wipers that move with the friction motor siren and litho'd gear in the rear storage) with original box from Holland and a really sweet ATC Japan maroon MGA, SUPERB quality/same seller.
> 
> ...



KILLER BIKE


----------



## catfish (Jul 3, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Ordered a T-Shirt, but came in with the print in the wrong location...should have been across the stomach...
> 
> View attachment 1656173
> 
> ...



Nice shirt


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 3, 2022)

catfish said:


> Nice shirt



Thanks Ed!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 3, 2022)

My dad bought this 1978 Ford F-250 Custom 4x4!


----------



## Nashman (Jul 3, 2022)

catfish said:


> Beautiful bike!



Thanks. Bobby U. is "da man".


----------



## Darthvader (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jul 3, 2022)

biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1656252
> View attachment 1656254
> A couple of girls followed me home. Gonna sell the Colson. Anybody interested?



I'm sure you get a lot of interest. Great bike.


----------



## The kickstand kid (Jul 3, 2022)

I pick this beautiful bike up yesterday and wanted to show I believe it’s a lavender and wind sweep green absolutely love the colours it’s a keeper


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 3, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> View attachment 1656263



Is that factory new??? Amazing if so


----------



## marching_out (Jul 3, 2022)

Stopped by a somewhat local non-profit bike shop looking for parts and dropping off a bike as well. Picked these up at a great price.


----------



## Hastings (Jul 3, 2022)

Picked up a couple of schwinns this week. Found the Boys at 4:45 this morning at the flea I stop at before selling at another flea. Literally drove with a wheel over my head the van was so packed. Thanks to Kirk and Brant for the help leading me to the lady’s bike. Found a sweet collection of various magazines from 1995 with Jerry covers. Had another great day selling average authentic vintage stuff to the hipster crowd at Rochester’s lucky flea market. A couple I sold a tandem to last year showed me their wedding picture with the bike today. Great stuff! Have a great 4th everyone. Have fun stay safe.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 3, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Picked up this 1985 Bob Jackson mountain bike at Cycles de Oro, met the proprietor, Dale Brown @Dale Brown and bought the wife a mountain bike while there. Dale and his crew were a pleasure to work with and we hope to visit again soon. My wife and I stopped by my good friend Wayne’s @Wayne Cannon yesterday and had a great visit. Our wives took off to watch a movie and we tinkered with bicycles and smoked cigars! A pic of Wayne’s ‘40 Elgin Twin Bar hot rod.
> 
> View attachment 1656099
> 
> ...



Looks like an amazing shop!  Thanks for sharing Shawn.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 3, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Got my '41 Autocycle Super Deluxe resto from my pal Bobby U. I've plastered pics everywhere possible this week on the Cabe beaming with joy. Just 2 more ( ok 3), I promise.
> 
> I got a some neat tin cars. A somewhat rare boxed Yonezawa Japan Police version Oldsmobile ( dig the working windshield wipers that move with the friction motor siren and litho'd gear in the rear storage) with original box from Holland and a really sweet ATC Japan maroon MGA, SUPERB quality/same seller.
> 
> ...



Just LOVING the mirrors on the Mustang!  How many tin cars do you own Bob?  Museum display in the works.


----------



## detroitbike (Jul 3, 2022)

Picked this up Monday after returning from Portland. ‘68 390 Auto


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 3, 2022)

A set of NOS bubble chubby Schwinn grips to go with my blue ones. I would love a few more sets they never came in white but this still works. Happy fourth.


----------



## ian (Jul 3, 2022)

catfish said:


> Got this strange seat.
> 
> View attachment 1656067



Ass hatchet?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 3, 2022)

detroitbike said:


> Picked this up Monday after returning from Portland. ‘68 390 Auto
> 
> View attachment 1656404



Nice AMX


----------



## stezell (Jul 3, 2022)

catfish said:


> Nice shirt



I think someone on here gave him the idea, hmmmmmm.


----------



## tacochris (Jul 3, 2022)

Picked up this mess today and im kinda excited about making it a bare bones rider. Advertised as a Meteor which makes sense considering it has an early 53 “J” serial number and the correct stencils.  Ive seen this guard on D12 meteors so it makes sense for this one even though its a D13.  Entire bike is original black with matching patina end to end.  Only thing that is weird is a locking truss fork.  Its got the same patina and matching fade/darts.  Stem is a later “no-V” razor.
Locking fork is bent and booger welded so im gonna swap on a black blade fork when i find one.  Obviously the crank and sprocket are wrong-skee.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 3, 2022)

my favorit bike bag


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 3, 2022)

this handlebar stem cam

e with my 02 Columbia shaft drive


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 3, 2022)

"Finally there was marijuana."  Ref. Jerry Garcia, 1972.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 3, 2022)

this week it is not about what I bought, but what I sold. sold a rusted no good Schwinn Tandem to a guy who wants to make a 10-man Schwinn Tandem..... pretty sure he said 10. sounds a bit nutty now that I think about it.

any week you unload a tandem is a good week. sadly I somehow ended up with 2


----------



## tacochris (Jul 3, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> this week it is not about what I bought, but what I sold. sold a rusted no good Schwinn Tandem to a guy who wants to make a 10-man Schwinn Tandem..... pretty sure he said 10. sounds a bit nut now that I think about it.
> 
> any week you unload a tandem is a good week. sadly I somehow ended up with 2



Haha aint that the truth.  Same with Town N Country trikes!


----------



## nick tures (Jul 3, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> My dad bought this 1978 Ford F-250 Custom 4x4!



love that body style, you going to fix it up ?  i have a 79


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 4, 2022)

nick tures said:


> love that body style, you going to fix it up ?  i have a 79



Plan for now is to get it running and driving reliably. Then worry about cosmetics


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 4, 2022)

stezell said:


> I think someone on here gave him the idea, hmmmmmm.



I have started a collection of Bike Club & internet friend T-Shirts (from both here & PinkBike)...somewhat unplanned collection, but I figured I would make one, too. Yes, CF pushed me over the top to break down & order my own...
Lots of fun!


----------



## nick tures (Jul 4, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> Plan for now is to get it running and driving reliably. Then worry about cosmetics



sounds good !


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm a day late and a dollar short, but my wife did reel this Porbeagle in on her birthday fishing trip . 7' approx 300 lbs . You get Swordfish like steaks from it.


----------



## Wayne Cannon (Jul 9, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Picked up this 1985 Bob Jackson mountain bike at Cycles de Oro, met the proprietor, Dale Brown @Dale Brown and bought the wife a mountain bike while there. Dale and his crew were a pleasure to work with and we hope to visit again soon. My wife and I stopped by my good friend Wayne’s @Wayne Cannon yesterday and had a great visit. Our wives took off to watch a movie and we tinkered with bicycles and smoked cigars! A pic of Wayne’s ‘40 Elgin Twin Bar hot rod.
> 
> View attachment 1656099
> 
> ...



Surprise


----------



## Dra (Jul 9, 2022)

Steaks and maybe a license plate 😆


----------



## rstytnsp (Jul 10, 2022)

Hobo Bill said:


> my favorit bike bagView attachment 1656461



I had one of those ! California St. in S. Palo Alto ?


----------

